
Show HN: GitSavvy, Git integration in Sublime including per-line staging - divmain
https://github.com/divmain/GitSavvy
======
davvid
I noticed that the description says, "Inspired by SourceTree" for the line-by-
line staging feature, but actually git-cola[1] invented that feature, before
even git-gui, and SourceTree just copied us 8^)

Also, if you're going to have that feature you should consider implementing
the entire thing ~ it's not enough to have line-by-line (un)staging. You also
need line-by-line reverting of modified changes, and support line-by-line
(un)staging while amending commits.

I'll definitely be sharing this with my sublime-using coworkers, very cool.

[1] [https://github.com/git-cola/git-cola](https://github.com/git-cola/git-
cola)

~~~
divmain
I wish I'd remembered git-cola when I started work on this! SourceTree doesn't
really reveal what it does under the hood when staging lines, and I was
looking for something open source to reference.

I totally agree about additional use cases for manipulating lines. v1.0
included the features I use every day and allowed me to use it as my daily
driver. I'll add a couple of issues for this. Thanks!

~~~
divmain
After re-reading your comment, one additional note. Line/hunk reverting is
supported. I think it could stand improvement with regard to amending commits,
tho!

------
divmain
Thanks for the positive reception folks. I was boarding a plane just as this
hit the front page. Feel free to reach out or file an issue if there's
something useful you'd like to see added.

------
meesterdude
This is cool! especially the menu in the editor, that's really awesome.

I just wish ST3 would hurry up - i've hung with ST2, finding some troubles
with ST3. The last update to ST3 was aug 2014, and before that dec 2013 :(

I like rubymine and what it does, but it doesn't play well with my setup of
one window per workspace desktop.

~~~
shepard
The last update to SUblime was actually few days ago. They have quite a few
updates in 2015.

~~~
bruo
I think meesterdude checked the beta version (which was updated in august) and
not the dev version, which i guess me and you use.

~~~
meesterdude
i guess that would be it! i was going by the st3 site

------
yoklov
I bought SublimeGit a while ago, and have been reasonably happy with it, but
this looks much better (and has many of the features I would have wanted from
sublime git).

How stable/well tested is it?

~~~
divmain
I have been using it consistently over the last while, and I was reasonably
confident of completeness and robustness enough to call it ready to share.
That being said, there may be bugs in some of the darker corners. I'm pretty
happy with how it has turned out so far, and I'll be watching for any issue
submissions.

------
mrmondo
Thanks for the hard work @divmain - this is significantly better than the
existing git plugins available. Keep up the great work.

------
leereeves
Looks useful.

I'm not using ST3 yet; how stable is the current beta?

~~~
dethstar
i use GitGutter and it works similarly but it's also available for ST2

~~~
yoklov
Actually I'm pretty sure the feature overlap of this and GitGutter is nil.

GitGutter shows you the diff in the sidebar, whereas this is a general git
usage tool (closer to SublimeGit), that has per-line staging (e.g. run git add
on only some lines of this file) features that make tools like emacs's magit
so powerful.

~~~
dethstar
You're right. Is not much the sidebar as the linenumbers (I think the sidebar
in Sublime is where the project is)

------
davej
Awesome, is there anything similar for atom?

